# Purchase of Tartan 3500



## Rustyf (Nov 7, 2007)

I have looked at several of these boats from 1995 to 2002 and have read all that I can find about them. I plan to cruise in the Pacific NW-coastal cruising only with my wife. This will be my first cruiser. These boats seem to be well built, seaworthy and well suited for my purpose. Would appreciate any thoughts on these boats especially any additional equipment that I should have-winches, sails navigation equipment etc. Thanks.


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

You can start here .........

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=44

and here ........................

http://www.sailnet.com/boatchk/showcat.php?cat=621

They do look like nice boats ......


----------



## Rustyf (Nov 7, 2007)

I have exhaustively searched all of the sailnet forums and many other sited. What I am looking for are comments by knowledgeable people that might add to what has been published.


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

Have you been to Tartanowners.org? Lots of good information and several people that own the 3500 are listed in the owners list that I am sure will be glad to share information with you.
DD


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Rusty...have you seen this thread on the 00 series?
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35760&highlight=tartan


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Those yrs Tartan are typical plastic fiberglass, NOT the epoxy based hulls, that from what I can gather, there are only 2 maybe three boats with issues. Tow of them, the owners are asking for a new bigger version of what they have, so why are they spreading sooo much BS about novus marine? 

As far as a puget sound NW US/SW canada cruiser. A tartan or a boat like it is what one wants IMHO. Fin keel for best pointing, as it seems like you are either beating into the wind, or running with it around here. A light enough disp with enough SA to handle the light flukey summer winds......

A dock mate just bought an 02'ish model, and is liking it a lot. I do like the Tartans, but not quite enough SA/DISP, so will among other brand, look at C&C's or equal racer cruisers vs in the tartans coastal cruiser relm of boats. If one was affordible, I would probably look at a 3400 over the 3500, only because it is a few % points faster/ lighter etc. Again, we are into personal opinions doing the talking.

For some of you doubters, there is now at least last I looked 3 of a 4 part interview with the designer, wit some info on Novus's part on the epoxy issue being brought up. Not saying to believe all of it, but it does shed some light from their stand point.

Marty


----------



## 7Psych (Aug 28, 2007)

My 3400 is currently being built and scheduled for delivery the last week in January. This will be our second Tartan....We have ABSOLUTLY no issues with anything about Tartan and have been involved in every step of the building process. Tartan has been extremly accomadating and terrfiic to deal with.


----------

